
Why Art Could Become Currency in a Cryptocurrency World - jchrisa
http://thenewstack.io/why-art-could-become-currency-in-a-cryptocurrency-world/
======
jchrisa
This is a follow up to an earlier article on the idea.

[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/document-
coin/](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/document-coin/)

TLDR: Bitcoin is made of CPU-time, this cryptocurrency is made of art. Double
spending is not technologically restricted, just socially unacceptable.

Unlike Bitcoin, art money reserves a place in the deep future for human
values.

